# How to add someone to ignore list that limits their profile?



## enid_blyton (4 mo ago)

As title. It would help give a more 'spam-free' experience reading the sites pages if anyone could point this out.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Hover over the member and click the 3 dots in top right lad 

Just done this now so I don’t have to read anymore of your shite 👍🏻


----------



## enid_blyton (4 mo ago)

DarkKnight said:


> Hover over the member and click the 3 dots in top right lad
> 
> Just done this now so I don’t have to read anymore of your shite 👍🏻


Funny as this thread was actually dedicated to you believe it or not. You're an absolute tool mate.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Who said that


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

DarkKnight said:


> Who said that


Dunno I must have him blocked


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Thread said it has 4 replies but I can’t see any.


----------



## enid_blyton (4 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> Thread said it has 4 replies but I can’t see any.


Seems like it might be the way forward pmsl


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

This thread says it has 7 posts but I can't see anything?


----------

